# Ubuntu 10.04 LTS officially out!



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

Put your comments here. I do not like the color scheme. Thankfully that is easily changeable.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

i noticed they ended support for compiz-fusion-plugins-extras

i am not sure how that will effect my current comiz-fusion setup...


----------



## NinkobEi (May 3, 2010)

I was wondering how long it would take for someone to start a thread on this... I put it on my laptop and it runs pretty well. Though I havent been able to connect to my wifi setup yet. Maybe a hard update will fix that.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 3, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> I was wondering how long it would take for someone to start a thread on this... I put it on my laptop and it runs pretty well. Though I havent been able to connect to my wifi setup yet. Maybe a hard update will fix that.



how are you finding the new features? is your system more or less responsive? anything special you can point out yet?


----------



## NinkobEi (May 3, 2010)

to be honest I havent had a chance to mess around with it much. I'm coming from 9.10 so a lot of the features from that were carried over. 
the Software center is great as usual. It makes linux so easy even a windows nub can use it ;D point click and wham the program/game you wanted is installed. 
It looks great, of course. Definitely on par with windows/mac. Boots up as quick or quicker than win7. And it comes with lots of useful things pre-installed.

I ran across this review on Digg earlier today http://lunduke.com/?p=1095


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 3, 2010)

It seems so much better compared to 9.x series. Ive seen a few Scrnshots of 10.10 and it seems interesting. I like the theme better than the drab brown of "human." It took a little getting used to the new location of the exit icon on windows. The software center is much more powerful and I hear they are trying to blend synaptic into software center. I noticed that the software center now has software and packages it didnt used to have access to like Gstreamer.


----------



## xfire (May 4, 2010)

@ Ninkobowi: just run the system update. Happened to me on upgrading to 9.10. Use the wired lan. 

As for me, it just won't update Keeps saying that it can't calculate the upgrade.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 4, 2010)

xfire said:


> @ Ninkobowi: just run the system update. Happened to me on upgrading to 9.10. Use the wired lan.
> 
> As for me, it just won't update Keeps saying that it can't calculate the upgrade.



Just do a Clean Install. I found that it reduces time and possible snags in the process


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 5, 2010)

for some reason my entire HDD is now full!! i did the standard upgrade from 9.10 to 10.04 and everything was fine until tonight. now the HDD is completely full and i cannot tell why. obviously some flaw in the upgrade system. so now i am going to have to do a clean install


----------



## xfire (May 5, 2010)

Ubuntu gets worse by the upgrade! Don't have enough time for a clean install. Gonna take a month atleast.


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2010)

i'm going to do an install tonight.  I want to dual boot it on my i7 system, with windows 7.  

should I use wubi or is that not advised?  I will be installing it on a totally different drive than my OS, with it's own partition to work with.  what is the minimal advised size?

I install it every couple versions, mess around for awhile, than stop. eventually when reinstalling windows i overwrite it, and wait until the next version.  I love using it and messing around for a few weeks, but I can never keep myself using it.


----------



## xfire (May 5, 2010)

Clean install when you have a separate disk. 10-15Gb drive should do. It leaves enough space for experimenting


----------



## digibucc (May 5, 2010)

by clean you mean not wubi? or just not upgrade? I don't have it installed right now, so upgrade is no issue.  fresh 16gb partition made yesterday, was hopinh it would be enough for messing around 

if it does mean no wubi , what is the best method to get a dual boot going? do you still need grub or can you edit the windows boot config?

thanks!


----------



## xfire (May 5, 2010)

No wubi.  You can take the simple way out by just changing the hdd boot priority in the bios when needed.
Generally pressing esc after post will give you the boot menu.


----------



## Apocolypse007 (May 5, 2010)

whats wrong with wubi? I used that method for my netbook and it runs 10.04 just fine.

Also, does anyone know how to enable laptop gestures in ubuntu? (two finger scrolling, resizing etc).


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 6, 2010)

Apocolypse007 said:


> whats wrong with wubi? I used that method for my netbook and it runs 10.01 just fine.
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to enable laptop gestures in ubuntu? (two finger scrolling, resizing etc).



10.04 there is no 10.01. 

Wubi sometimes works but is a pain in the ass. Just dual boot it the normal way. It is too effin easy to dual boot these days. Try it sometime. The give you a little effin bar that you slide back and forth to designate the amount of space you want Linux to have.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (May 6, 2010)

digibucc said:


> by clean you mean not wubi? or just not upgrade? I don't have it installed right now, so upgrade is no issue.  fresh 16gb partition made yesterday, was hopinh it would be enough for messing around
> 
> if it does mean no wubi , what is the best method to get a dual boot going? do you still need grub or can you edit the windows boot config?
> 
> thanks!



Just clean install it. It will auto install Grub 2.0 and you can still use windows 7. There is a slider to designate the amount of space. I usually give it between 80-250 GB to work with. After all, Linux is best at torrents.  Also, Games, Music, and compiling. You want the space. If you have more than 4GB of ram, you can not enable Swap space.


----------



## Pickles24 (May 14, 2010)

Has anyone tried the 10.04 notebook distro?  I would imagine it's similar to Google,  I just put 64 on my laptop and so far I like it.  i haven't tried the Wi-Fi either.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2010)

Does anyone know of any must-have Ubuntu libraries, and/or apps? Also I'm looking for some fun little games to play. RPG or otherwise! The software center has quite a selection.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

I like it.  I installed it on my laptop about a week ago, and I haven't booted up Windows since then.  It's incredibly fast, it has all of the drivers by default (I had to get the drivers for the ethernet, wifi, and sound under Win7), battery life seems to be better than Win7.  The only issue is installing Flash on Linux x64 is a bitch.  I spent well over an hour trying to find a guide (installing it through the package manager or any other logical fashion doesn't work), but in the end it works.


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> I like it.  I installed it on my laptop about a week ago, and I haven't booted up Windows since then.  It's incredibly fast, it has all of the drivers by default (I had to get the drivers for the ethernet, wifi, and sound under Win7), battery life seems to be better than Win7.  The only issue is installing Flash on Linux x64 is a bitch.  I spent well over an hour trying to find a guide (installing it through the package manager or any other logical fashion doesn't work), but in the end it works.



?? click Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and search for Flash. Also has Adobe reader, Java, anything essential. Easy as pie!


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> ?? click Applications > Ubuntu Software Center and search for Flash. Also has Adobe reader, Java, anything essential. Easy as pie!



Yeah, I did that.  It didn't work.  It did on my sister's laptop with Ubuntu 10.04 x32, but not in x64


----------



## NinkobEi (May 22, 2010)

thats weird. I assume ubuntu was up-to-date, too? were you using the notebook distro? Even without the ubuntu software center, installing flash was pretty easy. There is a ubuntu installer on the flash-site (the linky that any firefox browser will give you). maybe it has something to do with hardware config.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

Ninkobwi said:


> thats weird. I assume ubuntu was up-to-date, too? were you using the notebook distro? Even without the ubuntu software center, installing flash was pretty easy. There is a ubuntu installer on the flash-site (the linky that any firefox browser will give you). maybe it has something to do with hardware config.



It was a fresh install (I updated it first), the full version, no need for a netbook version on a 14" screen


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2010)

did you install swf? i found that works just as well if for some strange reason you cant get flash to work.


----------



## [Ion] (May 22, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> did you install swf? i found that works just as well if for some strange reason you cant get flash to work.



Nope.  I did get flash working, but it was the most irritating process I've ever had to go through to get it working.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 22, 2010)

[Ion] said:


> Nope.  I did get flash working, but it was the most irritating process I've ever had to go through to get it working.



that is just strange. i got flash working with zero effort.


----------



## Steevo (May 22, 2010)

Ubnuntu: Still in Beta

Really a nice OS for the majority of the masses, if only thy realized it.


----------



## xfire (May 23, 2010)

Go to synaptic package manager and search for flash. Better still is to go to adobe's site and download directly.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 30, 2010)

soooo i've never had linux on a rig before, so i decided to install this on my asus g71 gx rx05 and omg it's effing awesome!!! 

couple problems though... number 1: i'm hooked, where do i learn more... and number 2: what is something i can use my laptop for that will help me increase my knowledge of linux and provide good functionality at the same time?


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> soooo i've never had linux on a rig before, so i decided to install this on my asus g71 gx rx05 and omg it's effing awesome!!!
> 
> couple problems though... number 1: i'm hooked, where do i learn more... and number 2: what is something i can use my laptop for that will help me increase my knowledge of linux and provide good functionality at the same time?



what would you like linux to do for you?


----------



## gregzeng (May 30, 2010)

*compiz-fusion setup*



Easy Rhino said:


> i noticed they ended support for compiz-fusion-plugins-extras
> 
> i am not sure how that will effect my current comiz-fusion setup...




HP PAVILION DV6500 (3 yrs old, Core2 Duo, 1.8 ghz), 320 gb hdd).

Totally devoted my ex-Vista notebook to this Ubuntu.  Compiz slows it down very much.  No games or background processes - just Opera browser with 25+ windows open.

Also, gave 25 gb hdd to Ubuntu.  If you load too mant progs (genealogy, openoffice, games, etc), 25 gb is not enough.

The rest of the HDD is ARCHIVE + STORAGE, in NTFS-3G format, for transfer to a Windows computer if the HP PAVILION crashes.

Compiz is ok for children.  Generally I have REAL WORK.

Greg Zeng, Retired (medical) IT Consultant, Australian Capital Territory


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 30, 2010)

i am not sure what you are trying to say here? you can always turn off compiz if your system is to slow or old to handle it.


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> what would you like linux to do for you?



file and web server.. i'm particularly interested in systems or it administration.. gonna start a degree program in college this fall in information technology, but i'd like to become relatively intimate with linux so that i can do what i want with it.. 

i'm lost on the basics. i can get it running but installing programs is a challange for me, and the directory structure and shell are incredibly difficult.  i can only imaging how hard getting a server or firewall up and running is, or doing remote management.


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 31, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> file and web server.. i'm particularly interested in systems or it administration.. gonna start a degree program in college this fall in information technology, but i'd like to become relatively intimate with linux so that i can do what i want with it..
> 
> i'm lost on the basics. i can get it running but installing programs is a challange for me, and the directory structure and shell are incredibly difficult.  i can only imaging how hard getting a server or firewall up and running is, or doing remote management.



you would be surprised how easy it becomes once you learn the fundamentals. sort of like learning a second language. over time it just comes naturally and before you know it you are fluent. 

an easy thing to learn is running a web server. you can install apache very easily because the default install is pretty much universal.


----------



## v12dock (May 31, 2010)

Boots extremely fast


----------



## exodusprime1337 (May 31, 2010)

Easy Rhino said:


> you would be surprised how easy it becomes once you learn the fundamentals. sort of like learning a second language. over time it just comes naturally and before you know it you are fluent.
> 
> an easy thing to learn is running a web server. you can install apache very easily because the default install is pretty much universal.



good deal, i'm gonna give it a shot over the coming weeks, my laptop is exclusively linux now and i got a couple other rigs i can convert over and use as servers


----------



## Hybrid_theory (May 31, 2010)

exodusprime1337 said:


> good deal, i'm gonna give it a shot over the coming weeks, my laptop is exclusively linux now and i got a couple other rigs i can convert over and use as servers



My advice to you is try learning it just command line. Its how they did it at my school. Just switch to a different terminal. ctrl, alt + f1-f6 will do the trick.

For ftp can use vsftp
setup ssh its a good thing to know, use openssh, lots of guides on the web.
Can also learn shell scripting if that interests you


----------

